

Ask HN: review my webapp, tunemiser.com - potshot

The site and the idea are really simple: find the best price for digital music. Right now only Amazon and iTunes are supported.<p>When I started out, Amazon would have the cheapest price for some songs/albums while iTunes would be cheaper for others. Recently, Amazon seems to be the same price or cheaper for everything, at least in the US stores.<p>The site is hosted for free on Heroku, so it's actually profitable (for a very very small quantity of 'profitable') =)<p>It ain't the prettiest (any designers out there willing to give it a go?) but it works. Lemme know what you guys think. Would you use it? If not, would anything convince you to use it?<p>http://tunemiser.com/
======
RevRal
Bookmarked. Your app is awesome.

The very first thing I'd do is find an alternative to the "hammer time"
animation, as much as I love that animation.

Have a background with a darker border behind the iTunes price, similar to
your Amazon price. Make it light blue.

I would try to get three colors at the top. Definitely choose a good
background color/gradient to apply at the top, to accent the tune _miser_
text. This is to draw the attention away from the fact that hard text is not
anti-aliased.

Get to work on a logo, and good luck!

~~~
potshot
Thanks for the positive feedback! I agree with you... I think the top of the
homepage, unfortunately, is the most hideous part of the site.

>> "Have a background with a darker border behind the iTunes price" It's hard
to tell, but the orange-ish background highlights the cheaper price for a song
or album if there's a price difference between the two stores. This used to be
clearer when Amazon wasn't always the cheapest, but now it appears as though
I'm highlighting the Amazon price all the time. I'll play w/ some way to clear
that up.

